# OEM Wheel Info, Weights & Photos



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Wheel Weights from Vortexers
Monte Carlos aka Santa Monicas 24 lbs 
VDUBBINDizzy
VW OEM BBS RC (337 Ed.) wheels are 22.8lbs a pc.
Mk2Mike-thanks to "337 LTD" for weighing these
The G60 Corrado sebring(16 spoke) are 19.? lb
The G60 Corrado USA BBS(1 piece) are 16.? lb
G60ING
VW's AVUS (5 spoke OEM alloy 15") weigh 16.5 pounds 
(checked a pair of mine 1/15/03)
These are what come stock on MK4 G/J
GeWilli
The OEM Monte Carlos are made by Speedline-Italy.
The OEM for the stock 16" 6-spoke alloys on the NB's 
(standard on most pre-2001 models) is Ronal. 19.5lbs 
by my scale. Lighter than I expected. 
Racewagon
VW 'teardrops", origins on A2 series: 19.0 lbs
WVW Jetta
16" Montreal II's made by BBS are 38 pounds with
205/55/16 Conti CH95's.
00 Golf 1.8T
OEM 16" Reggae weight 9kg. I looked 
at wheel certificate when I bought them.
Fantomasz
Ronal 16x8s: 18lbs.
Ronal Boleros: 17x8: 21lbs
SuperGroove
Volkswagen Adelaides (for '98-'01 Passat) weigh about 
17-17.5 lbs. The weight seems to vary a bit. The 4 that
came on my car were stamped 'Germany', another one I 
bought was stamped 'Austria'. All were stamped 'VW'.
RechtsFahren
GeWilli disputes 
NO they are NOT unless you think 16.5 pounds is closer 
to 20 than 15. I was just going off weights told to me. 
Never thought to acutally check < shrug >
well SabreVR6: 16.5 pounds ON THE NOSE (well I weighed 
2 of them this morning and together they weighed 33 pounds 
do you need help with that math?)
So lemme as this? Why would anyone want to slow their car 
down by putting heavier rims than that on??? Doesn't make a 
damn bit of sense - not at all . . .
The 15" seven-spoke wheels that came stock on my 98 Jetta 
GLX weigh about 18lbs. I calculated this by weighing a wheel 
and tire, and subtracting the weight of the tire. I got the weight 
of the tire from the Dunlop website. I just weighed a bare 
wheel and it was 18.5lbs
FatSean
Mine weighed out at a shade under 20 pounds. I know my 
scales here at work are accurate to within .01#'s which is 
what it says on the calibration sticker from last month. 
Bathroom scales are not that accurate for weights below 
40 pounds.
I wasn't attacking your answer but just posting my results. 
I am sorry you took it as an attack.
SabreVR6
Corrado 15 inch speedlines are 14.something if i remember right
CrashDummy
I'll try to weigh one of mine soon, they are the lightest oem 
vw wheel that I can ever recall weighing. They are 15x6.5
austin neuschafer
Volkswagen Cabriolet Cast 14x6 15.5 
Volkswagen Corrado SLC BBS Cast 15x6.5 18.5 
Volkswagen Siata Cast 17x7 21.0
Jetta2NR
Daytona's (originals as found on B3 GLX/VR6 only) by BBS are 
18.5 pounds each, 15x7 5x100 ET35. Seen above on a Vortex 
member's Passat.
Syncronicity
GLX rims 1997-1998 7 spoke 
15lbs ea.
BlueGrassGLX
_____________________________________
Phaeton Wheel Photos Provided by PanEuropean
OEM Wheel Database Provided by penclnck
...............................^Originating Post
Mk IV Wheel Gallery - VW david.net
Wheel Weights - Audiworld.com
OEM VW Alloy Wheels that fit.
Wheel Weights.net
the Wheel Thread
Steel Wheels

.
.

Wheel Repair
All Things BBS - Center Caps
How to Polish Aluminum
Official BBS Wheel Thread
BBS Wide Wheel Lip Information FAQ

.




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 1:20 PM 5-8-2006_


----------

